# Anyone have info or experience on Hillocks in PA?



## Codybaby (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi does anyone have any info/experience with Hillocks in Pennsylvania? Anyone purchased a puppy from there?

My husband and I are looking to find a very healthy and beautiful, social golden retriever and we wanted to make sure we were making the right decision by going there. Any help info would be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

If you do a search in this forum you will see some responses from some members on Hillock. They have many dogs in their breeding program. If I were getting a puppy from them I would need the exact parents of the litter in question. Then you would have to do the research on that pair. Do they have the correct, current clearances (hips, elbows, hearts, eyes, etc.) Look up their pedigree on k9data and check longevity and line. With that many dogs it is to hard to recommend Hillock as a whole. You definately need to evaluate every potiential parent and that would go for all breeders as well.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Post the parent of the puppy in question and it may be easier to help.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

For me personally the pictures on the home page make me uneasy. I personally prefer smaller breeding programs.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Are you referring to Tammy Tomlinson's Hillock in Ligonier, PA?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Tammy Tomlinson is considered to be a reputable and responsible breeder, active in several clubs and many aspects of dog sport. She has been around a long time. There ARE a lot of Hillock dogs listed in K9 Data, but many are co-owned and live with their owners, and many are not being nor have they ever been bred. Hillock dogs are titled in several different venues. Clearances are done.
The photos on the home page that may turn some off are, I assume, of a large (and very nice) kennel with a large number of kennel runs. Many breeders have kennels, some quite large. Most are not full, and are used for boarding as well as their own dogs. This doesn't make them bad breeders by any stretch of the imagination. 
As with ANY breeder that you might be considering purchasing a puppy from, ask to see clearances. This is true whether they have one dog or twenty.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

As Pointgold states Tammy and Hillock Goldens have a reputation of being a responsible breeder. However even with such a breeder ALL questions need to be asked and answered. Do not ever assume anything with any breeder, no matter who they are. And when dealing with any longtime breeders the questions could and should involve the dogs behind the breeding pair as they should know and share all that info too.

Good luck in your search! :wavey:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I recognized the names of a couple of their dogs... which probably says a lot. Kazaam especially. _Very_ nice dog. 

About the kennels - pay a visit and see. I was very uncomfortable about kennels prior to visiting my guy's breeder. But I can now see how clean and organized they can be.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

I still say do the research on the individual parents in question.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MGMF said:


> I still say do the research on the individual parents in question.


 
Of course. And so did I. As I say to do with EVERY potential puppy puirchase.


----------



## Codybaby (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone, greatly appreciated. The parents of the litter are Raisin and Buffet (both are related to Kazaam) Also, I'm in love with Raisins face and her beautiful fur...I'm not 100% about Buffet though because he's so much lighter. What are my chances of being able to receive a dog who looks more like Raisin rather than Buffet? 

Also, any other Hillocks kennels that anyone can recommend? 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Codybaby (Aug 25, 2011)

Let me reiterate, hoping some of the pups have more of raisins adorable face. Would I even be able to tell when they're only 8 weeks old?

And yes I'm referring to Tammy's Hillocks.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I imagine the breeder will be able to tell you if any of the puppies will favor the dam more than the sire. Raisin is adorable for sure.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Codybaby said:


> Thanks everyone, greatly appreciated. The parents of the litter are Raisin and Buffet (both are related to Kazaam) Also, I'm in love with Raisins face and her beautiful fur...I'm not 100% about Buffet though because he's so much lighter. What are my chances of being able to receive a dog who looks more like Raisin rather than Buffet?
> 
> Also, any other Hillocks kennels that anyone can recommend?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Ask her about Raisin's other litters, maybe even to see photos. Did any of them look more like Raisin than the sire, etc. It's really impossible to say with an 8 week old puppy. I also don't know how she determines which puppy is yours, so it might be out of your hands anyway. In terms of color, there will probably be a range between the two parent's colors. Their ears are the best way to tell what color they will be closer to as an adult. I know several Hillock dogs and owners, the dogs all range in color depending on their breedings... some very deep golden and others very, very light. Only Tammy can tell you what to expect. You can always wait for another litter if you don't think Buffet x Raisin is what you're looking for.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Raisin is a pretty girl. Looking up her the clearances both parents are missing their eye clearances and some of their parents too. Updated eyes are a must! As far as the head it all start with a 50/50 genetic chance for Raisens head. Then the whole genetic thing happens just like everything else. You can never guarentee what they may produce. You may get the Raisen head on the very light Buffet body. When they are closer to the 8 weeks you can start to see structure. You will need to be high on the picking order list to be able to pick which head shape you want. Just remember head shape and color should not be your only guide to picking. Good Luck


----------



## ddec1123 (Sep 8, 2012)

*Yes I Do*

I have a Hillock Golden My first golden was purchased out of a ladys garage the result of 2 neightbors lettingtheir dogs breed....... after she passed we werelucky enough to be able to get a Hillock...lucky becuse for us the purchsing process was so professional...the owner tammy will tell you if she will sell you one based on some stuff you fill out and send to her .....this was a much more serious professional business than we had every dealt with...... but after seeing the pride Tammy has in her bloodline.. and the care she takes with each pup prior to your schedued pickup date ......all I can say is this golden we have now "Daisy" is the absolute best dog I think I could ever have..this dog is my 4th dog and although there are some charachteristics they all share she is the best 
\the sweetest temperment fun payfull alert smart and just such an integral part of our family AND she is so beautiful, her appeaance is as good as any show dog you wil lsee long flowing fethers.... most other dog owners will say she is the most beautifull they had seen..... a an Art exhibit in rutland Vermont the elder ladies that were show judges, out of the blue, announced our Daisy as the prettiest "pice of art" in the park that day !!!
I cant recommend tammy enough


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

ddec1123 said:


> I have a Hillock Golden My first golden was purchased out of a ladys garage the result of 2 neightbors lettingtheir dogs breed....... after she passed we werelucky enough to be able to get a Hillock...lucky becuse for us the purchsing process was so professional...the owner tammy will tell you if she will sell you one based on some stuff you fill out and send to her .....this was a much more serious professional business than we had every dealt with...... but after seeing the pride Tammy has in her bloodline.. and the care she takes with each pup prior to your schedued pickup date ......all I can say is this golden we have now "Daisy" is the absolute best dog I think I could ever have..this dog is my 4th dog and although there are some charachteristics they all share she is the best
> \the sweetest temperment fun payfull alert smart and just such an integral part of our family AND she is so beautiful, her appeaance is as good as any show dog you wil lsee long flowing fethers.... most other dog owners will say she is the most beautifull they had seen..... a an Art exhibit in rutland Vermont the elder ladies that were show judges, out of the blue, announced our Daisy as the prettiest "pice of art" in the park that day !!!
> I cant recommend tammy enough



Welcome to the forum. You've posted on a thread that is over a year old, so it hasn't been updated in a while. I'm glad that you are so happy with your dog, Daisy. Please understand that we all love our dogs, no matter where they came from, and most of us have been told that they are exceptionally beautiful dogs. 

The main concern on this forum with recommending any breeder is that they are following the recommendations of the GOlden Retriever Club of America's Code of Ethics. This means that at a bare minimum they are obtaining health clearances on all dogs before they are bred and they should not be bred before age two. Their eyes need to be screened yearly, the heart should be done by a cardiologist and the elbows should also be checked. IT doesn't matter how nice or professional a breeder seems, the clearances and adherence to a code of ethics are non-negotiable. Ideally they will be showing their dogs in some form of conformation or performance venue to prove correct structure and trainability. I'm glad that you liked your breeder, but please know there are other important considerations when deciding on the best breeder to obtain a puppy from. This forum has so much useful information, I learned a lot when I found this board. I hope you'll enjoy being here.


----------



## skelley (Aug 4, 2015)

She and her dogs are wonderful! My dog, Scout, has had no health issues, is gorgeous, and has a wonderful personality. At age one she was certified as a therapy dog (easily trainable and calm). She matches the breed standards for showing and walks beautifully with her head held high. Tammy is incredibly caring and would do anything for her dogs. She continues to reach out and check in on Scout and our family. She's with you every step of the way. Good luck!


----------

